# FN CAME!



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I was wondering when my FN 142 would come and alas, 5 minutes later it came. GOD. It took me some struggle to get the heavy thing in the door! 

ANYWAY.
I want the cage upstairs, but lord knows I cant drag that thing up stairs! 
What should I do?

Along with assembling it, I have to add the mesh. 
[Green coated mesh at HOME DEPOT]

So, can someone post the measurements for the FN 142 so I can PRE cut it out then attach them to the pieces before I put it together? Or should I do it after? Whats easiest?


Whats the BEST, fastest, easiest way to assemble the FN. :]

THANKS!


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Hippy said:


> [Green coated mesh at HOME DEPOT]


you are SO lucky! I went to EVERY home depot, lowes and ace hardware between dallas and ft worth and couldnt find ANY powder coated hardware cloth!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Awwww, lame. I was surprised really. It was in the gardening outdoor section and there was like a bunch but it was dusty. So I'm guessing they don't get many calls for it?

THUS we need more rat people to buy so it will be shipped more. LOL


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Hippy said:


> THUS we need more rat people to buy so it will be shipped more. LOL


Sounds good to me! :lol:


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

*btw...*

i think i already told you once, but my hubby and i area completely in love with the pic of your Maggie and that peanut! We get a good giggle out of it EVERY day! :lol:


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Yay for FNs! To get it up the stairs maybe just haul it up in pieces? And I don't know about attaching the hardware cloth or assembling it yet. I hope you post pictures when you're all finished (and how you did all the things you don't know how to do yet, as I will be doing those things soon!)


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I suppose it'd be slightly easier to attach the mesh before assembly, but really it's not that hard after you build it either.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The measurements I have are for inside, not outside, depends which way you want it, I suppose...

Inside...

(4) Doors= 16" x 21"
(4) Sides= 21 1/2" x 22 1/2"
(2) Backs= 34 1/2" x 22 1/2"
(1) Top= 34 1/2" x 221/2"


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I got both of my FNs upstairs without any help! You have to angle it so that all you're doing is sliding it up. It's pretty easy


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I got my FN up three flights of stairs. I was very determined. :lol:

Perhaps, if it's too heavy, take it up piece by piece?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I lifted it over my head like a MAN.

Ok I probably dragged it too. I always wondered how the UPS person got it up our front lawn, which is a hill.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Is it lighter when its put together???
I also have tile flooring soo.... 0-0


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

that sucks, ive never had a FN so i cant really tell you but i think it would be best to get a friend to help you.....


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> I lifted it over my head like a MAN.


Okay, that made me burst out laughing :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Hippy said:


> Is it lighter when its put together???
> I also have tile flooring soo.... 0-0


.... No, not really. Sorry. Especially once you put everything in it it's VERY heavy.

I hope it doesn't damage your tile.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I had to carry mine upstairs piece by piece ;_;

It's not lighter when it's assembled, but since it's on wheels you can move it around easily.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok.
My fingers are bruised, some bleeding and rubbed raw from tightening zippies. The cage is put together, Ive added the green coated mesh and its SOO MUCH LARGER then I thought! It practically takes up 1/4 of my room. And its not even really decorated yet. I'm thinking of going over to our outdoor mall and getting some sheets or fabric or whatever its call at BenFranklins, or does Mervans/Marshells sell fleece?

I also might hit up our Good will store and see if I can find any fun toys, baskets, ect. 

PS. My mother and I grabbed it upstairs, tile is ok, mother and I are tired, been poked by some ectra mesh stuff and just TIRED. WOO. 

Took 45 min to put the cage together then about like what, an hour and a half to add mesh and stuff? Oh boy.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

woah tht sounds like a treck...no a chore..no a MISSION! im glad i didnt have to do that!


----------

